# Not a fish report, Stone Crab!



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

So I went to Navarre Park yesterday and walked on the short dock with my wife and kiddo. I saw a trap that was out and couldn't help but pull up and see if there was any surprises in there...sure enough there was a lone Stone Crab. I put the trap back in the manner I found it in but was really amazed that Stone Crab came this far inshore.

*Sorry to the owner of the trap...I wasn't stealing...I was just curious.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

I did not read this post, I did not read this post, I did not read this post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

They've been all over the Intercoastal for years now.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

http://archive.flsenate.gov/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=Ch0370/ch0370.htm

...
(c)1. It is unlawful to violate commission rules that prohibit any of the following: 
a. The willful molestation of any stone crab trap, line, or buoy that is the property of any licenseholder, without the permission of that licenseholder....


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just saw your new Mercedes in the parking lot and I was just curious so I got inside, the seats were really comfortable, "Is that Italian leather" ? By the way took a drink of your soda couldn't tell if it was diet or not in that Whataburger cup, "I was just curious". 
LEAVE PEOPLES SHIT ALONE !!!!!!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive caught stones in Pensacola bay for many years


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't care if you took a peek or not and will assume it was a nature class for your son so I will offer up some advise. Next time, either do not tell everyone about it or use the " it was poorly placed, the buoy was underwater and it got caught in my lower unit and I had to untangle it line". As you can read some on here tend too get their undies in a wad.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

You just got pulled over by the forum police. Hahaha but yeah man stone crabs are all over I see them in shermen cove marina hanging out between the rocks all the time


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow get for real people! He picked it up and took a peek, big freaking deal!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

If it does not belong to you do not touch it!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Crab trap unattended on a public dock without the proper designation of ownership with address or phone number, Its anyone's game. I would release it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If it was tied to a public pier without a name tag it was illeagal anyway.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Chad U beat me to it.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

chad403 said:


> Crab trap unattended on a public dock without the proper designation of ownership with address or phone number, Its anyone's game. I would release it.


what would you do if someone saw you mess in with their shit?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sealark sorry.

If I was present I would probably not say anything if there was children present.


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

chad403 said:


> Crab trap unattended on a public dock without the proper designation of ownership with address or phone number, Its anyone's game. I would release it.


In my defense, all that is true...there were no indications it belonged to anyone. It wasn't marked with a name, address etc.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree it's not a big deal but if I did a similar thing and it was illegal, I would want to know. I recall 5 or 6 years ago a father-son I think in Pensacola Bay on a jet ski stopped to check out a crab trap or two. Did the same thing that was done here and they were ticketed/fined for it.


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

a said:


> what would you do if someone saw you mess in with their shit?


 Honestly I would never leave a crab trap out without the proper tagging on it. It was just there. If I were dumb enough to leave a trap unattended on a public dock you are just asking for trouble.


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

SteveFL said:


> http://archive.flsenate.gov/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=Ch0370/ch0370.htm
> 
> ...
> (c)1. It is unlawful to violate commission rules that prohibit any of the following:
> a. The willful molestation of any stone crab trap, line, or buoy that is the property of any licenseholder, without the permission of that licenseholder....


The trap wasn't tagged as well as the trap wasn't even a stone crab trap. It was a blue crab trap. To my knowledge we have to use two separate traps for the crabs. Am I wrong? Another thing... I checked the bouy and there was nothing but an "R" labeled there.


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

CCC said:


> Just saw your new Mercedes in the parking lot and I was just curious so I got inside, the seats were really comfortable, "Is that Italian leather" ? By the way took a drink of your soda couldn't tell if it was diet or not in that Whataburger cup, "I was just curious".
> LEAVE PEOPLES SHIT ALONE !!!!!!!


I'll check your shit if I want to buddy if you leave it on a public dock unmarked then yes. I checked to make sure it didn't have a name. It had a lone "R" on it. LOL You are ridiculous.


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

To all the CRY BABIES:

If you leave a brand new flat screen tv on the side of the street and didn't tell your friend to watch it don't cry if someone touches it or steals it.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> The trap wasn't tagged as well as the trap wasn't even a stone crab trap. It was a blue crab trap. To my knowledge we have to use two separate traps for the crabs. Am I wrong? Another thing... I checked the bouy and there was nothing but an "R" labeled there.


The statute covers blue crab traps as well as bait traps. I've had my bait trap robbed a few times and talk about irritating. I go to the trouble of setting/baiting and someone comes along and just takes them. Even had one trap stolen last year. So yeah, it's enough to cause a little frustration. And the thing about any of these traps is they need to be left to soak. When they're disturbed as you did the potential for a catch goes down.

If it wasn't tagged, then it's up to FWC to enforce. To me what you did was the same as picking up a fishing rod someone had out waiting for a bite. I don't blame you for getting defensive but people need to understand they shouldn't be picking up these things if they don't own them.


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

To all my fishing brethren. I apologize for ruffing those of you have have feathers that got upset about me pulling up an untagged trap. I own 5 traps myself and you will find all the proper information on them. I agree I may have done wrong by pulling it up but yes it wasn't tagged. I wouldn't be mad if someone stole my trap if I had not done all the right steps to prevent it from being stolen.

On another note...good luck this season everyone...less crying more lines wet.


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

I am a very angry individual and I want to express that over the internet!!!!! (Mad face)


----------



## Guyman (Feb 9, 2014)

I have had two bait traps last year stolen it sucks when people don't respect the laws we follow. Mine were tagged properly and they were in a good location to catch bait for my fishinng trips. It goes to show you everyone doesn't think alike it's very sad. ITS ABOUT RESPECT!!!!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldnt leave my trap on a dock, but I've known of Cajuns down in Louisiana that will leave you floating in the swamp for molesting thier trout lines and crawfish traps....


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

How does one properly tag a trap they put out (specifically a pinfish trap)?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> The trap wasn't tagged as well as the trap wasn't even a stone crab trap. It was a blue crab trap. To my knowledge we have to use two separate traps for the crabs. Am I wrong? Another thing... I checked the bouy and there was nothing but an "R" labeled there.


Could be from out of state. I think all we have to do in AL is put the "R" on it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell last year we had a group (kids) running the docks emptying out our crab traps. Caught them one night, had "The Bitch" with me. Ran the slide and asked them what the hell they were doing. That "snick-snick" noise of the pump on a 12 ga is awesome in the dead on night, when someone is sneaking in without lights. I have never seen a boat skin the top of a sandbar so fast. No problems thus far this year.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Its all about respect and knowing what is right. Its not your trap or job to see if it is tagged or even tagged properly. That is what ranger rick with the FWC gets paid to do. If I caught you checking my traps you would most likely get checked into the water.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

NoleAnimal said:


> How does one properly tag a trap they put out (specifically a pinfish trap)?



Ive seen people do all kinds of stuff. Carve the main buoy, Paint the buoy specific colors, physically write their name/info on the buoy. I knew one guy that laminated a card and zip tied it to the inside of the trap every season.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't pick up traps! You will screw it up by moving it. Folks leave them there for a day or 2 so the aquatic life gets used to it and will go in. I put a trail cam on mine once because I thought it was odd it kept being empty or only a few pinfish. Turns out several ignorant land lovers kept pulling it up to peek.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Enough's been said


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> Enough's been said


 I tend to agree w/ you brother!:thumbsup:


----------

